# some luajit problem i don't know.



## Alain De Vos (Nov 28, 2022)

```
pkg install llvm15
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
Fetching packagesite.pkg: 100%    6 MiB   6.7MB/s    00:01    
Processing entries: 100%
FreeBSD repository update completed. 32320 packages processed.
Updating Poudriere repository catalogue...
Poudriere repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
The following 2 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
    llvm15: 15.0.1 [FreeBSD]
    luajit-openresty: 2.1.20220411 [FreeBSD]

Number of packages to be installed: 2

The process will require 2 GiB more space.
197 MiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
[1/2] Fetching luajit-openresty-2.1.20220411.pkg: 100%    2 MiB   1.9MB/s    00:01    
[2/2] Fetching llvm15-15.0.1.pkg: 100%  195 MiB   8.9MB/s    00:23    
Checking integrity... done (3 conflicting)
  - luajit-openresty-2.1.20220411 [FreeBSD] conflicts with luajit-2.0.5_6 [installed] on /usr/local/bin/luajit
  - luajit-openresty-2.1.20220411 [FreeBSD] conflicts with luajit-2.0.5_6 [Poudriere] on /usr/local/bin/luajit
  - luajit-openresty-2.1.20220411 [Poudriere] conflicts with luajit-2.0.5_6 [installed] on /usr/local/bin/luajit
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Conflicts with the existing packages have been found.
One more solver iteration is needed to resolve them.
The following 1 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
    llvm15: 15.0.1 [FreeBSD]

Number of packages to be installed: 1

The process will require 2 GiB more space.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]:
```
If someone can advice ?


----------



## T-Daemon (Nov 28, 2022)

There is no run dependency on lang/luajit-openresty for devel/llvm15:

```
/usr/ports/devel/llvm15 % make run-depends-list
/usr/ports/lang/lua53
/usr/ports/devel/libedit
/usr/ports/textproc/libxml2
/usr/ports/lang/python39
/usr/ports/lang/perl5.32
```

Also no dependency on a dependency of a dependency.

```
% make all-depends-list | grep luajit
 %
```

lang/luajit-openresty must be pulled in from another application. Here a list of all reverse dependencies for lang/luajit-openresty (required for libraries and for run), check installed packages if some of them are present:

```
% pkg rquery %ro luajit-openresty
www/lua-resty-http
www/lua-resty-lrucache
devel/lua-resty-string
dns/lua-resty-dns
www/lua-resty-core
databases/lua-resty-redis
games/minetest
www/nginx-full
www/openresty
games/powder-toy
benchmarks/wrk
```

Additional search, the above query didn't catch some:

```
% find /usr/ports -name 'Makefile*' -exec grep luajit-openresty {} + 
/usr/ports/devel/lua-resty-string/Makefile:RUN_DEPENDS=    luajit-openresty>=2.1:lang/luajit-openresty
/usr/ports/lang/luajit-devel/Makefile:CONFLICTS_INSTALL=    luajit luajit-openresty
/usr/ports/lang/Makefile:    SUBDIR += luajit-openresty
/usr/ports/lang/luajit/Makefile:CONFLICTS_INSTALL=    luajit-devel luajit-openresty
/usr/ports/www/lua-resty-http/Makefile:RUN_DEPENDS=    luajit-openresty>=2.1:lang/luajit-openresty
/usr/ports/www/lua-resty-lrucache/Makefile:RUN_DEPENDS=    luajit-openresty>=2.1:lang/luajit-openresty
/usr/ports/www/nginx/Makefile.extmod:LUA_LIB_DEPENDS=    libluajit-5.1.so:lang/luajit-openresty
/usr/ports/www/openresty/Makefile:LIB_DEPENDS=    libluajit-5.1.so:lang/luajit-openresty \
/usr/ports/www/nginx-devel/Makefile.extmod:LUA_LIB_DEPENDS=    libluajit-5.1.so:lang/luajit-openresty
/usr/ports/www/lua-resty-core/Makefile:        luajit-openresty>=2.1:lang/luajit-openresty
/usr/ports/sysutils/mprocs/Makefile:LIB_DEPENDS=    libluajit-5.1.so:lang/luajit-openresty
/usr/ports/net-mgmt/fastnetmon/Makefile:.  if ${LUAJIT_VER} == luajit-devel || ${LUAJIT_VER} == luajit-openresty
/usr/ports/dns/lua-resty-dns/Makefile:RUN_DEPENDS=    luajit-openresty>=2.1:lang/luajit-openresty
/usr/ports/databases/lua-resty-redis/Makefile:RUN_DEPENDS=    luajit-openresty>=2.1:lang/luajit-openresty
/usr/ports/misc/xplr/Makefile:LIB_DEPENDS=    libluajit-5.1.so:lang/luajit-openresty
/usr/ports/games/solarus/Makefile:LUAJIT_LIB_DEPENDS=    libluajit-5.1.so:lang/luajit-openresty
/usr/ports/games/freeminer/Makefile:LUAJIT_LIB_DEPENDS=    libluajit-5.1.so:lang/luajit-openresty
/usr/ports/games/powder-toy/Makefile:USES=        compiler:c++11-lang luajit:luajit-openresty meson pkgconfig \
/usr/ports/games/minetest/Makefile:LUAJIT_USES=        luajit:luajit-openresty
/usr/ports/benchmarks/wrk/Makefile:luajitor_PKGNAMESUFFIX=    -luajit-openresty
/usr/ports/benchmarks/wrk/Makefile:luajit_CONFLICTS_INSTALL=    ${PORTNAME}-luajit-openresty
/usr/ports/benchmarks/wrk/Makefile:LIB_DEPENDS=    libluajit-5.1.so:lang/luajit-openresty
/usr/ports/multimedia/obs-studio/Makefile:LIB_DEPENDS_powerpc64=    libluajit-5.1.so:lang/luajit-openresty
/usr/ports/multimedia/obs-studio/Makefile:LIB_DEPENDS_powerpc64le=    libluajit-5.1.so:lang/luajit-openresty
```


Meanwhile, as workaround to get the llvm15 package installed it can be pkg-fetch(8)'ed and then pkg-add(8)'ed from the internal cache.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 28, 2022)

Very interesting,

```
pkg rquery %ro luajit-openresty| sort
```
gives me,

```
editors/neovim
```


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 28, 2022)

pkg rquery %ro luajit-openresty

```
multimedia/arcan
dns/dnsjit
dns/knot-resolver
www/lua-resty-lrucache
www/lua-resty-core
devel/lua-resty-string
www/lua-resty-http
dns/lua-resty-dns
databases/lua-resty-redis
devel/luv
games/minetest
editors/neovim
www/nginx-full
www/openresty
games/powder-toy
benchmarks/wrk
```


----------



## T-Daemon (Nov 28, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> Very interesting,
> 
> ```
> pkg rquery %ro luajit-openresty| sort
> ...


Your poudriere ports tree is not up to date, editors/neovim requires lang/luajit-devel since 2022-10-14:

devel/luv, editors/neovim: Use USES=luajit (changes luajit to luajit-devel)


```
removed
-LIB_DEPENDS=    libluajit-5.1.so:lang/*luajit-openresty* \

 added
+USES=        cmake cpe iconv lua:52,build *luajit* pathfix pkgconfig
```


```
/usr/ports/editors/neovim % make build-depends-list | grep luajit
/usr/ports/lang/luajit-devel

/usr/ports/editors/neovim % make run-depends-list | grep luajit
/usr/ports/lang/luajit-devel
```


----------

